# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  s5   sm-g900a

## gevarahindi

اخواني بحاجه الى الفلاشه العربيه لجهاز s5 الامريكي اوجو المساعده مع كامل الشكر والمحبه
الموديل sm-g900a

----------


## gevarahindi

هل من رد

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> اخواني بحاجه الى الفلاشه العربيه لجهاز s5 الامريكي اوجو المساعده مع كامل الشكر والمحبه
> الموديل sm-g900a

 *عزرا اخى على التاخير
لايوجد فلاشة عربية حتى الان
لكن اعمل روت للهاتف وجرب عربى معدل  *

----------


## egyptofrance

مشكور جدا

----------


## king of royal

ارجو المتابعه من صاحب الموضوع

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع  
تم غلق الموضوع لعدم متابعته من صاحبه   مغلق

----------

